# Goodman Games’ Maximum Xcrawl: A Modern-Fantasy-Reality-TV Mashup for Pathfinder RPG



## Eminence_Grise (May 17, 2015)

Sorry for resurrecting an old article... how much effort would it take to convert it do DnD 5E? I'm assuming it would be minimal.


----------

